# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > IMO >  Maritime Labour Convention 2006 (MLC 2006)

## Apostolos

Εδώ μπορούμε να αναφερόμαστε στα θέματα της MLC και τον αντίκτηπο στην ναυτιλία και τους ναυτικούς.
Ας αρχίσουμε με μια ανακείνωση της Ναυτιλιακής Αρχής της Συγκαπούρης για τους μάγειρες και την τροφοδοσία

he Singapore Maritime and Port Authority (MPA) issued a circular   reminding owners, operators, cooks, and masters of requirements of   Maritime Labour Convention 2006 (MLC 2006) pertaining to the training of   cooks and the provision of food on ships. *Responsibilities of shipowners under MLC pertaining to Food and Catering*
 MLC Standard A3.2 contains the following mandatory requirements on food
and catering that shipowners shall ensure on board their ships:
 "(a) food and drinking water supplies, having regard to the number of  seafarers on board, their religious requirements and cultural practices  as they pertain to food, and the duration and nature of voyage shall be  suitable in respect of quantity, nutritional value, quality and  variety;
 (b) the organization and equipment of the catering department, shall  be such as to permit the provision to seafarers of adequate, varied and  nutritious meals prepared and served in hygienic conditions; and
 (c) catering staff shall be properly trained or instructed for their positions."
*Shipowners shall also ensure that seafarers on board their ships are provided with food and drinking water free of charge during the period of engagement.*

 Companies are recommended to check the qualifications of crew who are currently working as ship's cooks or trainee cooks. Companies are strongly recommended to arrange for such cooks to attend courses to comply with the requirements of MLC and obtain certificates before August 2013.

 Companies are also recommended to undertake promotional activities to educate  ships' masters and crew on nutrition, health, hygiene, storage of food  and related activities. Companies may use relevant material from  Singapore's Health Promotion Board, International Maritime Organization  (IMO), the World Health Organization (WHO) or ILO in these activities. A  relevant publication is the WHO Guide to Ship Sanitation (3rd edition)  which contains information and detailed guidance on the areas of food,  water and catering.

 For more information, click at *MPA Singapore Circular No.3/2013*


Στην Ελλάδα ακόμη οι ελληνες ναυτικοί χρεώνονται την τροφοδοσία τους...

----------


## Apostolos

Η ITF ετοιμάζεται για ελέγχους της σωστής πιστοποίησης και εφαμοργής των απαιτήσεων της MLC...

As Malta becomes the 34th ILO member state  to ratify the Maritime Labour  Convention (MLC) 2006, the ITF  (International Transport Workers'  Federation) yesterday gave its  cautious approval to the progress made across  the shipping world to  prepare for the convention's all important coming  into force this  August. The ITF is actively monitoring efforts to prepare for the MLC's entry   into operation - including its own. It believes that the legislation,   the first worldwide bill of rights for seafarers, can make a positive   difference to everyone serving at sea, irrespective of their nationality   and the flag the ship they are on is flying.
 Dave Heindel, chair of the ITF seafarers' section, commented: "The  ITF  has been involved from the birth of the MLC and so it's only right  that  we ensure that we and our fellow trade unions are making all  necessary  efforts to help it achieve the success it deserves. For us  that has  meant rigorous monitoring, and projects to explain and support  the  legislation in action - for example in the way we work together  with  port state control."
 He continued: "The results of that monitoring suggest that  satisfactory  progress is being made by the majority of organisations  and companies to  prepare for August. That includes the way the ILO is  spreading the word  about the need for preparedness, and positive  feedback from port state  control about readiness for implementation. We  were also glad to see the  cluster of ratifications recently, including  Greece and Finland this  month.
 "We are also continuously pushing for further ratifications.  Whether   they are major port states or flag states, it is vital that everyone   involved in shipping has ratified."
 The ITF sees the following as particular strengths of the MLC in how it will affect seafarers:

 The potential to stop blacklisting and charging for jobs by some manning agents; The recognition of all crew - including hospitality crew on cruise   ships - as seafarers, who will now all get the same protections; Enhanced checks by port state control, including of pay problems such as double book-keeping; and The establishment of welfare facilities in ports, and of on-ship safety committees.
  Dave Heindel stated: "Correctly applied, the MLC will undoubtedly   benefit seafarers and, through its creation of a level playing field for   employers, the wider shipping industry, including all those who are   already applying high standards. It is, though, deeply important that   progress continues to be made towards the smoothest possible   implementation in August - and beyond. For now though, that process is   looking good."



Αραγε οι εταιρίες που εκτελούν διεθνή ταξίδια με τα ΕΓ/ΟΓ θα πάρουν πιστοποίηση; Οι καμπίνες του πληρώματος δέν περνάνε ούτε με σφαίρες... Καλα για την πληρωμή των μοισθών στην ώρα τους δέν μιλάμε... Ξέρετε θα ζητάνε τα Banking receipts οτι τα λευτά μπήκαν στον λογαριασμό και οχι απλα μια δήλωση του ναυτικού

----------

